# Article about Music Taste and Personality



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Come on, guys! Let's do what we as a collective TC community do best, and start out our orientation as to have a cynical/mocking attitude towards scientific and pseudo-scientific claims in internet articles. Then wait promptly 10 posts later to begin discussing what can actually be gotten out of its combination of scientific sources and common sense that would be enriching for the rest of our community. 

http://www.interlude.hk/front/8-surprising-ways-music-affects-and-benefits-our-brains/

I actually laughed at its bare-faced descriptions of what would be considered offensive to say otherwise of certain kinds of listeners.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's a better link:
https://blog.bufferapp.com/music-and-the-brain

This is the original article, with links to the studies in question.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

First off, can I say: the hat?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

Secondly, and yes I laughed too, I have high self esteem as well as, er, low self esteem.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

Thirdly, that ******* hat.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Come on, guys! Let's do what we as a collective TC community do best, and start out our orientation as to have a cynical/mocking attitude towards scientific and pseudo-scientific claims in internet articles. Then wait promptly 10 posts later to begin discussing what can actually be gotten out of its combination of scientific sources and common sense that would be enriching for the rest of our community.
> 
> http://www.interlude.hk/front/8-surprising-ways-music-affects-and-benefits-our-brains/
> 
> ...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Triplets said:


> Why is there so much concern about this? I am surmising that because Classical Music is not the preferred genre of about 98% of the rest of the world, some people who post here must have suffered feelings of alienation and loneliness and estrangement from the rest of Humanity because of their preference for this type of music. Therefore they constantly wonder if there is something 'wrong' with them and these topics reappear.


Because Classical Music is not the preferred genre of about 98% of the rest of the world, but it is mine, therefore they are wrong, and I am right. No alienation, loneliness or estrangement involved. Why, I have you all, as well as myself! :kiss:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

"We can usually pick if a piece of music is particularly happy or sad, but this isn’t just a subjective idea that comes from how it makes us feel. In fact, our brains actually respond differently to happy and sad music."

Goes to show that music itself has "emotions" as we react to it. Just like a crying baby or a happy girlfriend.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Seems to be spot on for rock fans if I am an indicator. Oh, I'm hard working, but I don't like it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I like both Jazz and CM:

J: have high self-esteem, are creative, _outgoing_ and at ease

CM: have high self-esteem, are creative, _introvert_ and at ease


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Weston said:


> Seems to be spot on for rock fans if I am an indicator. Oh, I'm hard working, but I don't like it.


My first thoughts exactly :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

I clearly should listen to more Jazz and Rap if I want to fill the disc...

...on the other hand, perhaps I needn't worry!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

This reeks of stereotypes.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

[QUOTE
It seems that unfamiliar, or uninteresting, music is best for safe driving.[/QUOTE]

Have to remember this next time around Christmas when I'm forced to switch from carols to some indigenous local street music radio..

Note: personalities distinctions seems like a muddle to me. Boring


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I like all the kinds of music. This checks out.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, I have to say the article was not what I expected. I was counting on seeing some long spiel for dorky parents to turn to in order to see how classical music will make their kids geniuses. But it was rather interesting, really. Confirms my experience that classical musicians are introverts and jazz musicians are extroverts.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah there was a lot in that article besides the personality test, but I focused on that because it was amusing. They singled out opera fans too, which I wondered about. I was hoping they would include R&B in the test, cuz that's my parents' preferred genre, but they didn't. Then again, this was a survey of probably all college students, so I think it would be a reasonable thing to say that this experiment probably does have enough empirical substantiation to safely assume some personality types at least for Millennials though perhaps no one else. There will always be exceptions, and I can tell this test didn't want to make any claims if it was too close to call. That's why Rap listeners had such little description probably because results were all over the grid.

Otherwise, I'm quite cynical about these kinds of descriptions because they follow the feel-good trend of a lot of personality tests these days, with results that only make you look good. This test made everyone look like such friendly people (except metal fans) when you can probably run across extremely mean people in all listening communities. This test as made on an assumption that those traits are the essence of human nature, when I would think traits like generosity, empathy, strong-willness, honesty, and self-forgetfulness would be much more interesting to evaluate.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah there was a lot in that article besides the personality test, but I focused on that because it was amusing. They singled out opera fans too, which I wondered about.


Here on Talk Classical, at least, I think the Opera forum constitutes a separate community and sub-culture (though naturally there is overlap).



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Otherwise, I'm quite cynical about these kinds of descriptions because they follow the feel-good trend of a lot of personality tests these days, with results that only make you look good. This test made everyone look like such friendly people (except metal fans) when you can probably run across extremely mean people in all listening communities. This test as made on an assumption that those traits are the essence of human nature, when I would think traits like generosity, empathy, strong-willness, honesty, and self-forgetfulness would be much more interesting to evaluate.


They did mention that other traits (conscientiousness was the one mentioned, I believe?) didn't seem to show any correlation with musical taste, so presumably there are a number of factors that, while important parts of human nature, aren't strongly related to this issue.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

aleazk said:


> I like both Jazz and CM:
> 
> J: have high self-esteem, are creative, _outgoing_ and at ease
> 
> CM: have high self-esteem, are creative, _introvert_ and at ease


Congratulations. You are a complete human being.


----------

